# Any critique for this 3 day split?



## Placentatech (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm looking to switch to a 3 day split so I can hit the bigger bodyparts more frequently. I previously always used a 4 day split, but it's just getting dragged out because I don't always get to the gym on a regular basis so I end up usually just skipping arm day (4th day) in order to keep more "regular" on the bigger groups (legs, chest, back).

So, I'm just looking for any changes or advice people may have to offer!


*Day 1 â?????? Legs*
Squats 15,12,10,8
Hack squat presses 12,10,8
Extensions 12,10,8
Leg curls 12,10,8
Calf raises 20x6

*Day 2 â?????? Chest, Shoulders, Triceps*
Bench press 15,12,10,8
Incline presses 12,10,8
Flies 12,10,8
Dumbbell laterals 12,10,8
Tricep pressdowns 12,10,8
Dips 2x10 

*Day 3 â?????? Back, Traps, Biceps*
Deadlifts 15,12,10,8
Seated rows 12,10,8
Pull ups 3x8
Dumbbell shrugs 20,15,12,10
EZ-bar curls 12,10,8
Hammer curls 12,10,8


----------



## Built (Apr 9, 2008)

Reps are too high. Particularly for deads - keep 'em in the five and under rep range.

I am not a fan of shoulders and chest on the same day - lots of RC strain in there.

I'm not a fan of leg curls or leg extensions. Leg curls don't do much, leg extensions can be hard on the knees.

Try adding cleans in there somewhere instead of shrugs.


----------



## Placentatech (Apr 9, 2008)

Built said:


> Reps are too high. Particularly for deads - keep 'em in the five and under rep range.
> 
> I am not a fan of shoulders and chest on the same day - lots of RC strain in there.
> 
> ...


Well, my goal is for bodybuilding so I keep the reps in the classic 8-12 rep range. The sets that are 15 reps are a warm up as well, should of pointed that out.

Why do you advocate cleans? They are primarily an explosive power movement and much more of a compound, whereas at the end of back day I feel I need to focus on traps since they haven't been worked as much.

Thank you still.


----------



## Built (Apr 9, 2008)

I would do cleans early in a workout, since they're an explosive movement.

Honestly, I don't like your split. And I'm a bodybuilder, I understand hypertrophy - but that's a function of diet plus lifting. You have more than one way to grow - you need to stimulate the sarcomere, the sarcoplasm, and of course not wear out your CNS.  But if you want to grow, you gotta eat!

I you were lifting heavy enough for deads, you wouldn't need shrugs.

My delts and traps blew up when I started doing cleans - forearms too. Fast eccentrics stimulate a boatload of microtrauma!

Are you making gains?


----------



## Placentatech (Apr 9, 2008)

Im making gains, but Im coming off a layoff of about 2 years so I don't expect to stall. I was going to switch to a 3 day split not because of lack of gains, but moreso to get the bigger muscle groups more frequently while still getting direct bi/tri work.

Also, I don't really agree about the heavy deads replacing trap work. I deadlift as heavy as I currently can with good form, but I definitely feel my traps getting better work during shrugs. Maybe it's just a personal thing, but I feel I need direct trap work...


----------



## Built (Apr 9, 2008)

You're doing high rep deads. Lift heavier and you'll see what I mean. 
You asked, I suggested. Up to you. Good luck with your goals.


----------



## vader (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd go with what Built said about the 5 rep range for deads, also maybe if you alternated the leg curls with stifflegged deads your hams would do better.


----------



## Built (Apr 9, 2008)

I could offer the split I published - you might like what it does.

Got Built? » Baby Got Back

also published here: Wanna Be Big Bodybuilding: Articles by MariAnne Anderson

It incorporates a variety of rep ranges, starting with low-rep heavy compounds and ending with optional higher-rep concentration work.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 10, 2008)

It's good that you're not doing a classic (read - crappy) bodybuilding split with 7 days in the gym covering every curl variation from here to eternity. So well done for that decision.

Personally i would put deadlifts on leg day, cut out most of the isolation movements you're doing and replace with compounds, add more lower body pulling, and not pyramid everything. I would also add some lasting periodization.

So it would end up looking like this:

*Day 1 — Legs*
Squats
Deads
Hack squat
Good Mornings
Calf raises

*Day 2 — Chest, Shoulders, Triceps*
Bench press
Dips
Pushups
Overhead Press
Tricep pushdown

*Day 3 — Back, Traps, Biceps*
Barbell Rows
Pull ups
Dumbbell Rows
Pulldowns
Curls or shrugs


Week 1 - Compounds are 3x12
Week 2 - Compounds are 3x8
Week 3 - Compounds are 4x8
Week 4 - Compounds are 3x10
Week 5 - Compounds are 4x6
Week 6 - Compounds are 4x4 (Make PRs)
Week 7 - Unload (3x6 @ 10RM)

Simple, basic, just pulled the periodization out of the top of my head so could use some work, but there you go.


----------



## TwiloMike (Apr 11, 2008)

Built said:


> Reps are too high. Particularly for deads - keep 'em in the five and under rep range.
> 
> I am not a fan of shoulders and chest on the same day - lots of RC strain in there.
> 
> ...



++ To ^^.


----------



## VILBAUGH (Apr 13, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> It's good that you're not doing a classic (read - crappy) bodybuilding split with 7 days in the gym covering every curl variation from here to eternity. So well done for that decision.
> 
> Personally i would put deadlifts on leg day, cut out most of the isolation movements you're doing and replace with compounds, add more lower body pulling, and not pyramid everything. I would also add some lasting periodization.
> 
> ...




squats and deads should be separate, they are the two biggest exercises. Who feels like heavy deads after heavy squats? Deads on back day.
replace hacks and good mornings with cleans. 
I like lunges and hypers also.
other than that this split is IMO very good.

shrugs are fluff.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 14, 2008)

VILBAUGH said:


> squats and deads should be separate, they are the two biggest exercises. *Who feels like heavy deads after heavy squats?* Deads on back day.
> replace hacks and good mornings with cleans.
> I like lunges and hypers also.
> other than that this split is IMO very good.
> ...



I do  it's awesome.

Can understand why some people wouldnt though.

Its easily accomplished anyway, one week do deads and lunges, next week do squats and hypers 

I disagree about deads being on back day though, the hamstrings and glutes are the prime movers. You'd be hard pressed to find ANY movement that doesnt use the lower back musculature in some way, so i dont think that justifies it.

Thanks tho, i've used that sorta split many times before, it works a treat


----------

